# Binton Rally with kids



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

As I have signed up for the family to attend our first meet I thought it would be a good idea to check if there are other attendees with kids comming.
My son is 6 and the second is not due to arrive until the end of January.
So of those already registered are there other younger MHers comming?

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike

I'm sure there will be a number of members bringing kids along to the Binton rally. If you look in the rally thread you'll see that LadyJ is actually asking members with kids to let her know how many and what age they are. If there are sufficient numbers coming I'm sure she'll try to arrange a bit of fun activity to keep them amused.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike,

So far we have 3 children that I know about, with yours making 4. I have put a post on the rally page asking if anybody will be bringing children.

opps see Gaspode has already answered now maybe he would like to organise something for the kids to do :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lady J
As I am on duial up I dont get to see all post very often,
Eapecially as I am restricted on the time allowed for being on line and not working on the house ETC
For me 4 kid or more sounds good as Laim although born in England is bi lingual and loves to paly with english soeaking kids (even is they get furstrated when he forgets and switches to Ducth)
If Gaspode is going to volunteer as baby sitter it woudl be wonderful as we coudl all go out shopping!!!! (For the comming baby)
That is probably the main reason for the week trip as no VAT!
There more kids the better I say especially for the young at heart

Mike


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> So far we have 3 children that I know about, with yours making 4. I have put a post on the rally page asking if anybody will be bringing children.
> 
> ...


In my experience, I've always thought that what kids prefer to do is what the adults are doing. That's fine by me. Bring 'em on.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Jess will be there 11 months old 

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike 

I know the feeling about dial up as I am on it as well.

I am sure Laim will find someone to play with at the rally in fact I think we have another member with a boy of 6 comming all being well. As to Gaspode baby sitting maybe thats not such a good idea :roll: :lol: but I am sure someone will be pleased to keep an eye on Laim for a couple of hours while you go shopping.

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

Pleased to see that you've recognised my lack of children skills and withdrawn me from the baby sitting duties - it will save any infanticide charges being lodged against MHF. :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

We will look after you Uncle gaspode. You can manage.   

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We have three biscuit crunchers... 2, 6 and 15 years old, all boys.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> We have three biscuit crunchers... 2, 6 and 15 years old, all boys.


Brilliant idea naming kids with numbers instead of names. Makes it so much easier to remember and spell. I would be tempted if I had had the thought at the time to mumber mine, of calling them 2, 6, Heave - a Navy expression which I never did understand.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Ladyj was enquiring on my behalf about children attending. I have a six year old but as yet not sure we will make it for the weekend. As a second option I have suggested that I drop her in doors in Stratford for the day and then pop round to see you all. May be able to encourage Liz to attend if she could get into Stratford easily and of course return. Any offers?
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There is a park and ride in Stratford Ian you could take the van in there and park on the car park and bus it into town its about 3 miles from Binton or you can go into the town and park on the station car park I beleive


Jacquie


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have 2 girls aged 3 & 6 who are really looking forward to the rally. They have been out shopping this weekend for their fancy dress outfits. I think they enjoy halloween as much as christmas, their so excited.

Trick or treat campers :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Am I missing something...?? is it fancy dress?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane


For rally assistants its compulsory, the rest its optional. 

No seriously its optional for all.

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I dont mind, it sounds like fun! Glad I found out, gives me time to get the make up off my face.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pusser got this of the web, 

2-6 Heave! comes from each member of the old cannon crews on sailing ships having a number, 2 and 6 being the ones whose assignment it was to haul the gun back into position. Thus, "2,6,Heave" became the unversal order to heave on something in unison, since everybody knew what it meant

I take it cannons were a bit before your time :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley
When Pusser was a boy at sea, the men were made of steel and the ships were made of wood mate :lol: :lol: :lol: ....

Keith


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Halloween themed rally, so bring a pumpkin if you have any, please no naked lights.Fancy dress if you feel like it NOT compulsory.

Not my words :?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Kirsty and friend are joining in, probably dress up for the sat night, we may too who knows:wink: :wink:



> Am I missing something...?? is it fancy dress?


 Of course Shane 8O didn't you know, grab a hosp garb covered in fake blood and run around with a rubber leg in one hand, and a surgical saw in the other! .. 8) 8) :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Kirsty and friend are joining in, probably dress up for the sat night, we may too who knows:wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the ultimate scary costume... me as I am.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I have the ultimate scary costume... me as I am

When Sally tells you that mate she is only joking - I think!


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Can we get back on track please lads :lol: 

So far we have in the children line for Binton.

Mandy & Dave bringing 2 young ladies
Snelly bringing 2 Boys (3) & (6) and 1 young man 15
Kands bringing 1 young man 13.3/4
Camoyboy bringing 1 young lady
Irish Mike bringing 1 Boy (6)
Janehumph bringing 1 Girl (8
fdhadi bringing 2 Girls (3) & (7)
Artona bringing 1 Girl (11mths)
Paulsandra3Kidz 3

Is anybody else bringing children please

Jacquie


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Jacquie

My 6yr old has reminded me that she will be 7 by the time the rally comes around (birthday 6th Oct). Won't make any difference, but try telling her that.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank,

We must have things right us ladies :lol: age has been altered

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

That it then so far in the children line for Binton ? any more thinking of comming with children?


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Is it ok if I bring Dave with me...Jaqui. He enjoyed the Warren Farm rally so much........... :wink:


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Jacquie, Thankyou for your efforts on the children front. It looks as though I will have to give that one a miss. Still working on it though.
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Spacerunner

Yes certainly bring Dave with you John thats if June can copy with you both :wink: :lol: 



Hi Solenviews

Keep at her Ian or just you and Christian come have a boys weekend :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*kids at binton*

Hi put me down 59 going on 16 lol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mick yes have already listed you in the kids section :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now that the rally is full can I just make sure that there are not anymore children on this rally we have:-

Mandy&Dave 2
Snelly 3
Artona 1
Kands 1
Camoyboy 1
IrishMike 1
Fdhadi 2
Paulsandra3kidz 3
Janehumph 1
Sersol 2 teenagers
Sheff 1
Norwegianblue 2
20 children in total

IF THERE ARE ANYMORE OF YOU BRINGING CHILDREN COULD YOU PLEASE LET ME OR CLIANTHUS KNOW THANKS

JACQUIE


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

Abigail appears to have dropped off between pages 2 and 3 !!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Jane shes on my list just forgot to type you in I do appologise have added you to the list now onhere.


Jacquie


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

No problem :lol: 

See you soon


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi all

Other than the names listed above by Jacquie, I have another 7 year old added accompanying Sheff.

ARE THERE ANY MORE CHILDREN???

Please post here to let us know, it's ok you know we aren't going to sell them or torture them in any way!!! We just want to make sure we have Halloween Goody Bags for them all. I would hate to not have enough to go round.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have added Sheff's child to the list now Jen :lol: 


ANY MORE KIDS COMMING APART FROM THOSE ON THE LIST ABOVE



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry Jacquie, missed that


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*soz carnt make it..........*

hi I wasnt listed by the way :!: to go....
just to let you know i carnt attend binton :roll: o so wanted to go  hope everyone enjoys it.
i had pr booked somewhere else earlier in the year :roll: can not let the kids down :wink: you know :roll:

simply wrote in my diary .... bugger!!

big wave 

ray
___________________________________________________
lifes a rollercoaster :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Ray wish others could be so helpful :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I was thinking... would it be possible to arrange for people with kids to be placed near eachother...?

One reason being, if we wanted to visit our friends with children and they are miles away from the van, we wouldn't be able to go if our youngest was in bed, as we don't like being out of earshot/baby monitor range.

Another reason, some people without children may want some peace! :lol: 

Whats peoples thoughts?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good idea, Shane.

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I think this is a great idea Shane, and as you say a lot of people "may" not want to be parked up next to a van with kids etc..... As you know we will have Ben with us and we love to be surrounded by kids, so maybe our van could be used as a reference point??? Not sure of the local geography so I don't want to put my foot in it with this suggestion :wink: 
Have you PM'd LadyJ and asked her about it mate? I am sure she would organise it especially now that the "kiddy wagons" have been identified :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to seeing you all there

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane,

In theory yes a very good idea but maybe not in practice, as all folks with children will not be arriving at the same time, and if its wet we may have a few problems getting everybody on the field. Will see when the time comes if the ground isn't to bad will park all those with children as near as possible to each other.

Jacquie


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Park me as far away as possible! :lol: 


Dog owners on the other hand........


..and by the way, I may be wearing my veil.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

neverrememberit said:


> ..and by the way, I may be wearing my veil.


Well, as a caring and open-minded community, I'm sure no one on MHF would take offence at how anyone is dressed. What you wear is your decision, and no one elses.

Which is probably just as well, looking at the gear I have draped about me usually.

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
If it helps you out, we would like to volunteer to help park up any vans with kids, all they need to do is to call me when they are close to the site and I will help them. I can PM my phone number to all the people bringing kids if you want to PM me the list please.
As a suggestion, how about reserving a row for people with kids, then it will be easy to sort them out upon arrival. I hope this offer will help you to satisfy all the people who wish to bring kids with them and who also think it would be beneficial to be parked up together.
Please feel free to contact me if you want to discuss this further.

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Shane,
> 
> In theory yes a very good idea but maybe not in practice, as all folks with children will not be arriving at the same time, and if its wet we may have a few problems getting everybody on the field. Will see when the time comes if the ground isn't to bad will park all those with children as near as possible to each other.
> 
> Jacquie


A good point Jacquie, I didn't think about the timing issue... BTW, we may possibly be earlier than first planned, as I have Friday afternoon off and Sals not at work... so ETA could be around 4/5 o'clock. I'll help arrange people as soon as I get pitched Friday afternoon/evening if needed.

Are we going to be one van on top of another like at the shows, or will we have plenty of space?

Do I need to bring a hi-vis vest for marshalling or do you have some??


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you put me with the Kids Keith, it will be nice to have someone to talk too on the same intelectual level as me, ps did you see Telly Tubies last night??
Geo
ps I like Kids, I used to go to Skool wiv em!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Jacquie
> If it helps you out, we would like to volunteer to help park up any vans with kids, all they need to do is to call me when they are close to the site and I will help them. I can PM my phone number to all the people bringing kids if you want to PM me the list please.
> As a suggestion, how about reserving a row for people with kids, then it will be easy to sort them out upon arrival. I hope this offer will help you to satisfy all the people who wish to bring kids with them and who also think it would be beneficial to be parked up together.
> Please feel free to contact me if you want to discuss this further.
> ...


Thats a very kind offer Keith. But we better see what Jacqui thinks.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Geo said:


> Can you put me with the Kids Keith, it will be nice to have someone to talk too on the same intelectual level as me, ps did you see Telly Tubies last night??
> Geo


Even better than that Geo, you can have our kids and we'll park in the non kids section... :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I will put you with the kids Geo, if that is what LadyJ wants mate :lol: :lol: :lol:. Shall we put extra sweeties in the van for you????
Telly Tubbies wasn't on last night mate, it must have been a video you were watching (I never miss an episode :lol: :lol: :lol: )

See you there with the sherbet dips and the wagon wheels :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

On a more serious note, if we have to start segregating childre/no children its time we packed it in, park were you like the kids will find each other im sure : 
Geo


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Forgot to mention i will be bringing our dog.

" 2 children & 1 dog, where does that put me?

Suppose we could also be put in age groups : 30 / 40yrs, 40 / 50yrs and so on.

Then we could all be divided into 30/40yrs, 40/50yrs with children or dogs or neither and so on.

Don't mind where you put us, and for the record my children & dog are well behaved. Hope that helps.

Now then!!!!!!!!

If you are going to put us in groups, my wife is 30 ish and im 40 ish  . So what group for us then? Don't forget the 2 children & dog.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane,

We are going to be hard pushed to get 70 vans on the field so parking will be very close together i'm affraid, as I have now been told by the club that we can not use the top half of the field as the neighbours have been moaning. :roll: 

Yes bring hi vis vest if you have one if not you can borrow ours. Glad you can make it earlier.

Hi Keith,

Thanks for your offer of help but as I have already said we will just have to wait and see on the day just what the conditions are at Binton we will try and keep the top half of the field free for the "Kiddy Wagons" which is also the farthest from the main road area, also near to where you will be parked on the gravel.


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

fdhadi said:


> If you are going to put us in groups, my wife is 30 ish and im 40 ish  . So what group for us then?


Simple. She goes in the 30's. You go in the 40's. :lol:

I think I'm going to like this meet :wink:

Nice of Keith to offer to babysit. Maybe we should hijack a few to make things nice and cosy in the RV?

Geo has a good point. It's only one field. When we camped with kids, they'd always come back with some (usually Dutch) kids they'd picked up around the campsite somewhere. Don't forget, there's gonna be ickle kiddies, and big kiddies (me included), who might not want to associate with each other :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
Yes that sounds great, a good compromise in my opinion. I can understand the difficulties and believe me I was not advocating segregation or compartmentalisation according to any group type, it is just that when people try to get together for an evening, they do like to be able to keep an eye on the kids, so therefore I thought Shane's idea of having all the kids in one general area was worth exploring, otherwise some people will be excluded as soon as their little one turns in for the night because they feel they have to with their kids and therefore cannot take any further part in the evening :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

I have just found out that we will have 2 teens with us, as my son is bringing a friend.
If that causes a problem with your numbers, please let me know.

Thanks, Sharon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon

No problem, name and age please to Clianthus

Jacquie


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Sharon
> 
> No problem, name and age please to Clianthus
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jac

*FAO Clianthus:*
Josh, also 13

Sharon


----------

